

Productised services: #3: The best of both worlds - bensummers
http://swombat.com/2011/12/14/productised-services

======
ebaysucks
Love this post and I am doing this in my current startup.

The best way to bootstrap a business is to sell a service without selling your
name.

~~~
swombat
Could you please expand on "without selling your name"? You mean sell a
service that isn't tied to you delivering it personally?

~~~
ebaysucks
Instead of selling "John Smith, Incorporation Lawyer at $100/hour" you make it
"Incorporation Package, $495".

In other words, moving from selling YOUR time (service) to selling a solution
(productized service).

------
mark_l_watson
Great advice. I am hoping to roll out my own service offering
(<http://www.knowledgebooks.com/>) in about a month, and I have been thinking
a lot of how to keep hosting costs minimized and put in place sufficient
automation that not a lot of my time will need to be spent, except for
improving the service itself. This service is something that I need for two
projects and hopefully other developers will find it useful also.

